# Kenilworth meet



## wrighty1874 (Jan 20, 2016)

Dan 2844 left me a message regarding a knock at my club. He suggested a fourball sometime in Feb/March. Fridays would be the best day.If anybody else is interested I'd be happy to host.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm up for giving it another go, but needs to be after dinner as I can use some bank hours, so March would suit better


----------



## rosecott (Jan 20, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			I'm up for giving it another go, but needs to be after dinner as I can use some bank hours, so March would suit better
		
Click to expand...

After dinner Rob. That would be around 8 pm at the earliest. I'd fancy trying floodlit golf - count me in.


----------



## Crow (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd be keen to play Nick.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 21, 2016)

rosecott said:



			After dinner Rob. That would be around 8 pm at the earliest. I'd fancy trying floodlit golf - count me in.
		
Click to expand...

down here in the common part of the city, we have breakfast, dinner and then tea.

I mean, one has to eat doesn't one


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

full_throttle said:



			down here in the common part of the city, we have breakfast, dinner and then tea.

I mean, one has to eat doesn't one
		
Click to expand...

I have breakfast, lunch & dinner :smirk:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			I have breakfast, lunch & dinner :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

that's because you the 'posh' side of the city


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 21, 2016)

If we were to do a Friday it would have to be afternoon ideally so I only have to take a half day off of work. Saturday and Sunday are the best for me


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 22, 2016)

Friday afternoon then.That makes March the better option. What time suits?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2016)

no earlier than 1pm please


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 22, 2016)

Same with me, I will leave at 12 then head straight over


----------



## Crow (Jan 22, 2016)

Not sure if rosecott was saying he'd play or not?

If he wasn't then I'll be the fourth and 1pm is good for me too.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 23, 2016)

Crow said:



			Not sure if rosecott was saying he'd play or not?

If he wasn't then I'll be the fourth and 1pm is good for me too.
		
Click to expand...

No. I will have finished my morning comp with the Seniors by mid-day and will then be deciding whether to have lunch or dinner - or I might try tea.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 23, 2016)

looks like the fourball is sorted

dan2844
crow
full-throttle
wrighty1874

just need to agree on 1pm tee off

over to you Nick


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 24, 2016)

1pm it is then.Let me know your preferred dates then we'll take the most popular one.


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 24, 2016)

Any Friday in March is good for me!


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 26, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			Any Friday in March is good for me!
		
Click to expand...

Me too,


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2016)

4th, 11th or 18th March are okay for me.
25th is a bank holiday so probably not the best day as my wife is likely to have other plans.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 27, 2016)

They are doing some drainage  work on a couple of holes at present so it may only have 14 holes open. Do you agree we should wait til April so you can play the whole course. The work may be completed before, I'll try and find out this weekend.


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 27, 2016)

See what you find out at the weekend, I'm down to play whenever really


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like all 18 are open again.Is the 4th March ok for everyone?


----------



## Crow (Feb 1, 2016)

Good for me Nick. :thup:


----------



## dan2844 (Feb 3, 2016)

Good for me!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking forward to it, :clap:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 3, 2016)

1 pm on the 4th March then.See you then lads.


----------



## Crow (Feb 29, 2016)

Everyone still good for this?


----------



## dan2844 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep still good with me!


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok for me, but due to the late tee time I won't be able to stay too long after.Need to be away around 5. 30


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 3, 2016)

Robert is going to let me know tonight if he's still coming tomorrow.Hes having to cover a shift for someone, but hopes to still make it.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm going in early, so all being well I'll be finished and with you guys about 1230, just a short drive around wolverhampton and the black country to navigate first thing


----------



## Crow (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Nick for hosting us today.
An enjoyable round, even if my jinx on the weather struck again towards the end, not quite as bad as at Little Aston but still quite a bit of sleet/snow for the last few holes.
Course was holding up well though and greens were very good.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 5, 2016)

Great company again, and deserving winners in Crow and Dan, 
Thanks gents


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 5, 2016)

Welcome lads, any time. I can still hear the swish from Dans' practice swing.


----------



## dan2844 (Mar 7, 2016)

really enjoyed the afternoon, thank you all! shame that when the weather took a turn for the worse so did my golf! (at least thats what im telling people! )


----------

